

Introducing Game of Webs - fiveseven
http://gameofwebs.com

======
tdrgabi
I couldn't tell what it is, anybody knows?

~~~
fiveseven
It's a play on Game of Thrones...just a fun jest using well-known designers.

~~~
rurounijones
So...what, some sort of "Who is the best Net visionary, vote now" thingy?

I dont think they could be any less clearer.

